# wie krieg ich die Fische wieder raus?



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

die anfängliche Euphorie über seine Fische läßt ja irgendwann nach. Bei mir kam es dann noch hinzu, daß mir ein Bekannter während meines Urlaubs einen Gefallen tun wollte, und mir noch etliche Fische zusätzlich in den Teich warf......
Jetzt versuch ich schon seit einiger Zeit, einen Teil der Fische wieder rauszufangen, allerdings reagieren sie schon auf das bloße "Zeigen" des Keschers....., ich habe keine Chance sie damit zu fangen. Es ist ein Kescher mit schwarzem Netz.
Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit, die Tiere wieder rauszubekommen? Wasser ablassen oder einen __ Reiher bestellen, wollte ich als Möglichkeit allerdings ausschließen.....


Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

du kannst die fische auch ganz normal fangn.mit einer angel und einem kl. haken.kannst einfach einen stiel o.ä. nahmen und einen nylonfaden.am ende einen kl. haken aus dem angelladen.dann einen köder dran und los geht's...

ist nicht besonders fischfreundlich,aber sie werden davon nicht sterben.den haken mußt du allerdings GANZ vorsichtig wieder entfernen.als köder kannst du brotteig o.ä. nehmen.

bitte keine bösartigen antworten.  :/ 
 gruß luke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Wenn mich mein Nachbar mit einer Angel am Teich sieht, hält er mich für vollkommen verrückt...... 8) 

Ich hatte auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ein Netz durch den gesamten Teich zu ziehen.... allerdings wäre für mich das nur die letzte Möglichkeit, da dabei auch einiges mehr kaputt gehen kann.....

Gruß
harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Harald!

Ich schreibe als Leidensgenosse   

Die meisten meiner Jungfische habe ich ja durch eine "wilde" Teichreiningungsaktion abfischen können ( ich habe zu kaltes Wasser nachgefüllt und dann waren die Fischis richtig starr und haben ruhig gehalten als der Kescher kam   )

Aber die restlichen ca. 10 Jungfische, die mittlerweile eine Größe von 5-7 cm haben (!) und die ich in einem leichtsinnigen Anflug schon an diverse Nachbarn und Bekannte versprochen habe nerven mich bis zum geht nicht mehr!


Seit 4 Wochen versuche ich welche zu fangen und 
vorgestern habe ich nach einer ca. 2 stündigen "Kescher-Baderei" das Glück gehabt, einen dieser Biester zu fangen, als er sich verzweiflet wegen der vielen Scheucherei unter eine Uferpflanze "rettete".
Ich habe dann den kleinen Aquariumkescher ( sicherheitshalber griffbereit in der hinteren Hosentasche ) über die ganze Pflanze samt Fisch gestülpt und dann hatte ich ihn endlich!
Die Pflanze erholt sich jetzt schön langsam wieder...

Die restlichen Fische  - auch die Großen - sind aber schon so verschreckt, daß sie schon beim blossen Anblick eines Menschen am Teich nur so die Flucht suchen!

Und die kleinen Biester sind dann schlagartig in den Ziegelröhren oder unter den Ufermatten verschollen, um sofort wieder aufzutauchen wenn ein gewisser Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten wird.


Ich bin mir ganz sicher, daß sie mich richtig auslachen!!!!



Allerdings werde  ich die restlichen Jungfische jetzt in Ruhe lassen und erst beim herbstlichen großreinemachen herausfangen, da mir die Großen bei der Herumjagerei richtig leid tun - und zuviel Stress ist ja auch ungesund!


Übrigens: die meisten der kleinen Jungfische, die ich seither einfangen konnte, habe ich abends um 23.00 Uhr bei Tashenlampenlicht mit dem kleinen Aquariumkescher direkt unter den Pflanzen erwischt, als sie "geschlafen" haben!
Aber mittlerweile schläft keiner von ihnen mehr am Ufer......

Übrigens: meine Nachbarn haben sich auch immer köstlich amüsiert, wenn sie mich abends fischen gesehen haben....


lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Eine gute Möglichkeit wäre es mit Elektrofischen zu probieren! 

Die Fische werden durch den Stromschlag nicht getötet! 

http://www.flueckigersee.de/presse/presse_15_07_02.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

Ich war gerade in einer Fischereihandlung - weil mein Mann morgen Preisfischen gehen will - und habe unser Problem mit dem Geschäftsbesitzer besprochen.

Nachdem er herzlich gelacht hat, gab er mir eine Köderfischreuse zum Probieren mit.

Angeblich können hier nur die kleinen Fische durch die ca. 5cm großen Löcher hinein, aber nicht wieder hinaus.
Und wenn sich mal ein Großer verfangen sollte, ist es "nicht so schlimm, dann laßt Du ihn wieder aus"

Aber es soll ganz streßfrei und wie von alleine funktionieren   



Seit ca. 10 Minuten hängt das Ding jetzt im Teich und morgen werde ich Euch breichten, ob ich was gefangen habe!!! HA!

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2003)

hallo tom,

wenn du mit strom fischen willst kannst du auch gleich eine handgranate reinwerfen   

.... jede größe fisch benötigt eine andere voltzahl - was größere kizelt - tötet die kleinen - ganz zu schweigen von den noch kleineren tieren am und im teich ???

gruß jürgen

*** was auch funktioniert ist sauerstoff abdrehen bis sie ins koma fallen, oder mit futterentzug drohen, dann kommen sie freiwillig ans ufer!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Köstlich diesen thread hier zu lesen. Fische aus den Teich Angeln. Also meine Nachbarn würden mich dann auch für verrückt halten. Ganz Klar   
Was sind denn das für Fische ??? Ist das denn wirklich so schwer.
Früher als Kind habe ich den Kescher immer ins Wasser gelegt und Ihn dort erstmal liegen gelassen. Dann später nach einer weile habe ich diesen zügig hoch gezogen. Hatte bei den Stichlingen immer gefunzt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Held,

wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte ich keinen Fisch mehr im Teich...  

Es sind bei mir nur Goldfische, Bitterlinge und irgendwelche anderen Fische, die mir ein Bekannter noch reingepackt hat.

Egal welcher Fisch es ist, es reicht schon aus, daß ich den Kescher über das Wasser halte und sie sind verschwunden.

Deinen Vorschlag, den Kescher einfach mal ins Wasser zu legen und ihn später wieder schnell rauszuziehen, hab ich auch schon versucht. Die Fische meiden aber selbst nach 2 Tagen noch die Umgebung des Keschers.

Und da ich alles, was mir einfiel ausprobiert habe, hatte ich gehofft, daß mir hier jemand weiter helfen könnte. Das Problem läßt sich aber wohl nur durch einen __ Hecht lösen. Oder ich muß ein großes Netz durch den Teich ziehen. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2003)

Also: 

Fangergebnis nach ca. 4 Tagen:
Kein einziger Jungfisch, die ich eigentlich erwischen wollte!

Die beiden Kometen-Shubunkins Goldi und Chablies ( die vermutlich die Urheber meines zahlreichen Nachwuchses sind... ) sind die einzigen, die sich in den Köderfischkescher trauen um das ganze Futter herauszufressen - und wenn sich irgendjemand näherd, flitzen sie gekonnt und zielstrebig durch das ca. 4 cm große Einschlupfloch wieder hinaus.......


Das lässt sich vom Fenster im 1.Stock toll beobachten      


Wie sagte der Verkäufer:
"Die Fische sind so dumm, die finden das nie, die suchen immer am Boden nach dem Ausgang...."


Tja, da dürfte er meine noch nicht kennengelernt haben   




Also wieder nichts, und abwarten bis zum großen Saubermachen im Herbst......



lg, kuewi



P.S: Wer eine fast neue Köderfischreuse braucht, soll sich bei mir melden


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2003)

Hallo küwi,

Du hättest nicht schreiben dürfen, daß die Reuse nicht taugt.... sonst wäre ich sicher ein potentieller Käufer gewesen.

Ein paar meiner Fische habe ich letztens mit ganz viel Geduld und viel "Scheuchhilfe" gefangen. Bekannte trieben die Fische in eine Ecke des Teiches und dort hab ich mich dann mit dem Kescher hingestellt.... irgendwie taten mir die Fische bei der Hatz aber leid.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt wirklich schon in Erwägung gezogen, mir von einem Bekannten einen __ Hecht zu besorgen.... meine Frau will aber erst noch den Winter in der Hoffnung abwarten, daß die Temperaturen sich auch unserem Problem annehmen.....

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2003)

Also wenn ich mir so überlege, wie lange meine Schwertträger gebraucht haben, sich im Teich wohlzufühlen und munter in der Gegend rumzuschwimmen anstatt sich immer nur zu verstecken und auch hier im Forum ja immer wieder zu lesen ist, daß Fische in neuer Umgebung erst mal zurückhaltender sind - wenn Du da was neues in den Teich stellst und erwartest, daß die alle sich gleich da reintrauen, ist das vielleicht einfach  nur verfrüht - laß das Teil doch einfach mal im Teich stehen - schad ja nix.  Fische sind ja mit der Zeit auch neugierig und gehn schon allein deswegen vielleicht in die Reuse rein .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2003)

Die Reuse misst ca. 60 x 25 x 25, und hat an den beiden kleinen Seiten links und rechts ein Loch mit ca. 5 cm Durchmesser, das etwas nach  innen gezogen ist ( um eben das Herausschwimmen zu verhindern    )

Innen ist eine kleine Futtertasche eingnäht, um die Fische anzulocken, die ist durch einen Reißverschluß aussen befüllbar.

Ein weiterer großer Reißverschluß dient zum Fischeherausnehmen.

Ich habe schon überlegt, die Öffnungen irgendwie zu verkleinern, aber die Youngsters gehen ohnehin nicht in die Nähe der Reuse, das tun nur die frechen Kometen.

Die habe ich dafür schon vermessen und fotografiert   
Beide sind jetzt ( im 2.Jahr ) 17 cm lang und eigentlich schon schwer genug zum grillen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

steeev,

Du kannst meine ganzen Goldis etc. haben..... hol sie nur aus dem Teich...  

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

Kannst mir den ja zum Treffen mitbringen,wenn er bis nächstes Frühjahr noch lebt


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

Nein! Den Goldi geben wir nicht mehr her!!!  
Den haben wir jetzt jahrelang so goß und dick gefüttert, der muß in der Familie bleiben.

Aber das Kleinzeugs, das ja auch noch keinen Namen trägt ( außer dem "Flitzer" ) das geben wir gerne her     



Übrigens:


TA TAAAA!!!!!
Gerade eben habe ich den ersten Jungfisch aus der Reuse geholt.
Er hat zusammen mit Chablies ( dem großen Weißen von oben ) drinnen nach Futter gesucht, und ich habe zufällig nachgeschaut, ob noch Futter drinnen ist ( Fische versuche ich nicht mehr bewusst zu fangen   )


Es ist ein ca. 7 cm großer und  sehr bauchiger Kometen-__ Goldfisch in der graugrünlichen Jungfischefärbung.
Zur Zeit versucht er sich mit den Sumatrabarben im Aquarium anzufreunden  und futtert schon brav bei der Raubtierfütterung mit.

Der weiße, ca. gleichaltrige __ Shubunkin, den ich ja schon ewig im Aquarium habe ist aber fast genauso groß wie mein Wildfang.


Jetzt muß ich nur mehr 7 Kleine herausfangen    



lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Kuewi,

kannst Du mal ein Foto der Reuse einstellen? Dann weiß ich wenigstens, was ich kaufen muß..
Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Harald!

Ich versuch es mal - ich hoffe Du kannst sie auf dem Bild gut erkennen.
Wie gesagt, die Aussenmasse dürften ca. 60x25x25 sein ( geschätzt.. )
und der Kaufpreis war 9.90 Euro.


Schreckt Euch nicht, wegen der Algenablagerungen auf der Reuse - ich habe zur Zeit ganz klares Wasser, nur auf den Seerosenstielen, auf der Reuse und auf der Sonnenseite des Ufers wuchern momentan die Algen etwas - vermutlich durch die starke Sonneneinstrahlung, ich schattiere aber ohnehin schon mit 2 Sonnenschirmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Kuewi,

besten Dank für das Bild, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens nach was ich Ausschau halten muß

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Harald!

Aber versprich Dir nicht zuviel davon   

Die Fischis meiden das Ding eigentlich.
Die einzigen die hinein ( und wieder hinaus !!!) gehen sind die beiden verfressenen Kometen.

Daß ich den einen kleinen Goldi gefangen habe war wirklich Zufall!

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Schade Kuewi,

ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, daß es was bringt.... aber dann werde ich wohl wirklich ab und zu mit der Hilfe von Freuden eine "Treibjagd" veranstalten müssen....  

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Harald,
ich bekomme die Fische mit einem 1 m² __ Senknetz heraus.
Also: Senknetz versenken 10-15 cm.
Fische zwei- bis dreimal mit Futter anlocken und nichts machen.
Und dann…..bei den richtigen Fischen schnell sein.
Viel Glück.

Maertes


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Maertes,

Danke für den Tipp, das Problem ist nur, daß die Fische, die ich eigentlich raus haben will, überhaupt nicht auf reingeworfenes Futter reagieren.... :cry: 

Aber irgendetwas in der Art werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren müssen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

*zu viele Fische*

Hallo Küwi,

irgendwo hier im Form wird dieses Thema in Richtung __ Sonnenbarsche diskutiert! Die sind vermutlich leichter zu kriegen als ein __ Hecht. Wer fängt schon Minihechte?

Ich schlage mich mit dem gleichen Thema herum: Wie halte ich die Population klein? Bis vor drei Jahren (da fraß mir eine etwa 120cm lange __ Ringelnatter gut und gern 200 Elritzen usw aus dem Teich) hatte ich ein recht gut funktionierendes Ökosystem: Die Fische (bzw Fischchen, es waren ja nur so kleine Arten) vermehrten sich prächtig und dienten ihrerseits wieder den Libellenlarven und Rückenschwimmern als Beute. Neben __ Libellen, Rückenschwimmern, Wasserläufern, usw entwickelte sich auch eine stabile Population von Teichmolchen. Insgesamt hatte sich alles recht gut eigependelt.

Nach dem Ringelnatter-Desaster vernachlässigte ich den Teich, Fadenalgen kamen, die Seerosen wuchsen in's Unermeßliche und als ich sie dann "entsorgte", wurde ich der Algen überhaupt nicht mehr Herr. Es mußte ja so kommen.

In diesem Frühjahr dann ein Neuanfang: Fünf Eimer Fadenalgen (ausgewrungen ist das ein ganz interessantes Material!) und zwanzig Eimer Mulm in Verbindung mit einem biologischen Teichwasserstabilisator ermöglichte einen Neuanfang. Zu den neuen Unterwasserpflanzen (der Teichrand ist seit 15 Jahren eingewachsen) kamen dann nach einiger Zeit 10 __ Moderlieschen und 5 Rotfedern. 

Allerdings: Aus den 10 Moderlieschen sind inzwischen schon mindestens 100 geworden! Wie wird das im nächsten Jahr? Leider fehlen mir ganz die __ Rückenschwimmer und von der Unzahl an Libellenlarven ist auch fast nichts mehr da (ich habe jeden Eimer Mulm untersucht!). Inzwischen würde ich mich sogar über einen __ Gelbrandkäfer freuen, der sich meines Problems der Jungfische annehmen würde!

Falls Du zwischenzeitlich doch schon Erfahrungen mit einem Hecht haben solltest....

Gruß

pepe


----------

